# OK, Hans's turn



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Norden Hans von Narnia - German Shepherd Dog

Please have a look.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your Han's is a very very handsome boy, thanks for sharing him with us. :wub:


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I know I've pm'd you before but I would like to say again that I really like the Narnia dogs that I've seen. I've also spoken to Robin Winters via email and she impressed me with the quality of her comments. My friend has a dog that is very closely related to your Hans and he is an amazing dog in both structure and temperament.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy, dont know much about pedigree


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's so handsome! :wub:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Handsomeness to the max!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous pup!

Where the prefix CKMU and SUCHN come from?


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

CMKU is from the Czech republic 
Suchn is from Slovakia


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

HPK is from Hungry.
very nice Czech pedigree. I love Dix he was a great dog. 
I like the pedigree if you are considering him for breeding do test for DM.

Nice boy


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you, Malinda! Finally a comment on the pedigree  Dix is very much still a great dog. 
Thank you all for the kind words.
MSvette, coming from you, that is quite a compliment, since you say you don't like the look of Czech lines. 

I need to post a new pic on the database, that one is old and he has gotten better looking, IMO.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

weberhaus said:


> do test for DM.


I have been thinking about this. And worrying. How prevalent would DM be in his line?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I doubt anyone will be able to give you a direct answer to this question. If you are worried you should do the test.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmmmm... am I wrong to think I read here that the test can be unreliable? 

I guess I will ask the vet tomorrow when I go. Thanks.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have heard that the test results can be unreliable. What else are you to do though?


----------

